# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [top liste] Les livres qui vous ont marqué

## Le Pharaon

*Les livres qui vous ont marqus !!!* Je ne sais pas s'il y'a eu dj un post similaire. 
J'aimerais savoir quels sont les livres que vous j'avez lu et que vous aimeriez relire. Ceux qui ont eu une influence dans votre vie. Ceux dans lesquels certains passages restent gravs au fond de votre mmoire. 

Comme pour moi il y'a :
*l'Alchimiste* (Paulo Coelho)
*le dernier jour d'un condamn* (V Hugo)
*Ainsi parlait Zarathoustra* (F Nietzsche) ...

----------


## Lung

Le pic des tnbres (Roger LELOUP).

----------


## 2Eurocents

> Le pic des tnbres (Roger LELOUP).


Le Roger LELOUP de Yoko Tsuno ???  :8O:

----------


## hamster

y'en a plusieurs, mais comme mon pre frappe pas trop fort, les marques durent pas trop longtemps  ::mouarf::  ::aie:: 

Sinon l'intgrale des Astrix, dont certains passages restent indniablement gravs dans ma mmoire  :;):

----------


## allyson

Harry Potter  l'cole des sorciers
Harry Potter et la chambre des secrets
Harry Potter et le prisonnier d'Azkaban
Harry Potter et le tournoi des trois sorciers
Harry Potter et l'ordre du phoenix
(Harry Potter et la coupe de feu pas encore lu  ::oops::  )
ok je  ::arrow:: 
non plus srieusement: 
Nedjma de Kateb Yacine qui parle de l'Algrie au temps du colonialisme (tiens y a un documentaire sur M6 quand l'Algrie tait franaise! bien que le titre me dplaise je crois que je vais le regarder...)
Germinal de Zola (le 1er livre que j'aie lu en entier! le Pre Goriot de Balzac je l'avais pas fini  ::oops::  )
n'empche que la srie Harry Potter me plait beaucoup, c'est le genre de fantastique et de magie qui m'emporte et qui me laisse rver ...

----------


## Lung

> Le Roger LELOUP de Yoko Tsuno ???


Bien sr.

----------


## Le Pharaon

*        Germinal* j'ai lu mais  l'poque la littrature n'tais qu'une perte de temps pour moi.

----------


## allyson

faut dire aussi que pour commencer y avait mieux  ::?:  !
je veux dire qu'il y avait trop de descriptions et c'tait assez lourd ... pour un dbut!

----------


## notalp

Perso : 
Le cycle des Princes d'Ambre (Zelasny) (SF)
Le cycle de Dune (SF)
Le cycle des Robots (Azimov) (SF)
Le cycle de Fondation (Azimov) (SF)

Pouvoir Illimit (Anthony Robbins)(Psycho)
Le monde de Sophie (Philo)

Il y en a plein d'autre ... mais bon

EDIT : Millnuim ...

----------


## Maxoo

le Cycle de l'*Assassin Royal* et des *Aventuriers de la Mer*.
et sans oublier le trs clbre : *LOTR*. (Seigneur des anneaux pour les nophytes.)

----------


## Invit

20 000 lieues sous les mers...

----------


## notalp

> le Cycle de l'*Assassin Royal* et des *Aventuriers de la Mer*.
> et sans oublier le trs clbre : *LOTR*. (Seigneur des anneaux pour les nophytes.)


lolol 

Rq : C'est plutot pour les franconphone  ::mouarf:: 
Lord Of The Ring  ::mrgreen::

----------


## r0d

The C++ programming langage (Bjarne Stroustrup)
Mieux programmer en c++ (Herb Sutter)
 ::lol:: 
Ok, je l'avais dj faite... bon...  ::arrow::

----------


## Ryan Sheckler

*Abattoir 5*, de Kurt Vonnegut.
Ouvrage apparemment simple mais trs profond et riche, pluri-disciplinaire : on est dans la dimension historique, celle de la science-fiction, celle de la philosophie  d'autres moments - bien que l'auteur refuse de se dire auteur de science-fiction. L'auteur est humble et sobre comme son ouvrage ; trs humain.




*Rober Oppenheimer*, de Michel Rival.
C'est une biographie modeste, trs agrable  lire, qui dvoile l'humain qu'on a voil pour avoir vivement particip du projet Manhattan.




*Ou bien... Ou bien... (l'alternative)* de Sren Kierkegaard,
et moult autres ouvrages du mme auteur. Thologien & philosophe danois, protestant. Ironique au plus haut degr [...] Pote, philosophe, religieux, rieur [...] Pre de l'existentialisme moderne.



*
Le courage d'tre*, de Paul Tillich.
Dans la continuit de l'existentialisme kierkegaardien, ouvrage adress "au douteur radical ; au dsespr, l'angoiss ultime".

----------


## Le Pharaon

> The C++ programming langage (Bjarne Stroustrup)
> Mieux programmer en c++ (Herb Sutter)
> 
> Ok, je l'avais dj faite... bon...


Cites moi s'il te plait jusque quelques passages qui t'ont marqu  ::D:

----------


## sam_XIII

que j'ai lu il y a longtemps et que j'aimerai relire des que j'aurais le temps :

les sherlock holmes
le da vinci code

et en bd : 
les blake et mortimer,
les XIII,
les thorgal

----------


## charly

Ubik et plus gnralement les oeuvres de P.K.Dick.

Dune bien sur et les asimov.

Leo Perutz la plus part de ses oeuvres sont formidable mais peu de personne semble le connatre (dans mon entourage).

John Irving Le monde selon Garp , livre d'anthologie

Les nouvelles de Buzzati du grand art.

Tchekhov , qui est pour moi le plus grand toute catgorie (les pices parfaites et les nouvelles grandiose ).

Ionesco pour son talent de l'absurde qui est formidable ( Cantatrice Chauve et bien sur Rhinoceros.

Shakespeare que j'ai finalement dcouvert que trs tard et qui m'a subjugu par son inventivit et sa modernit. 


Voila une belle liste de mes plus lectures les plus passionelles .  ::mouarf::

----------


## titoumimi

La mort est mon mtier, de Robert Merle. Choquant, cru, mais tellement horiblement raliste...

Lolita, de Vladimir Nabokov. Une superbe (et drangeante) histoire d'amour  entre une ado archi peste et son professeur

----------


## Pouic

Erf, il y en a trop  ::): 
Mais si je devais citer quelques livres qui m'ont marqus, je dirais :

*Au nom de tous les miens*, de _Martin Gray_
*Des fleurs pour Algernon*, de _Daniel Keyes_
Quelques contes/pomes d' _Edgar Allan Poe_ (que j'ai lu suite  la nouvelle "Usher 2", de_ Ray Bradbury_, dans ses fabuleuses Chroniques martiennes)
*Farenheit 451*, de _Bradbury_
etc etc...

----------


## Theocourant

La mort est mon mtier, de Robert Merle (comme titoumimi)
W ou le souvenir d'enfance de Georges Perec
La Mtamorphose de Kafka

Les Cantos d'Hyprion de Dan Simmons
Les Voyages d'Endymion de Dan Simmons
La trilogie de Mars (la Rouge, la Verte et la Bleue) de Kim Stanley Robinson
Les Guerriers du Silence de Pierre Bordage

Da Vinci Code de Dan Brown
Anges et Dmons de Dan Brown
Deception Point de Dan Brown

Mort d'une Hrne Rouge de Qiu Xiaolong
Visa pour Shangha de Qiu Xiaolong
Encres de Chine de Qiu Xiaolong
Le Trs Corruptible Mandarin de Qiu Xiaolong

Le Juge d'Egypte de Christian Jacq

Les Harry Potter car ils m'ont (enfin) donn got  la lecture.

----------


## Commodore

Voici ma slection :

- Barjavel : La nuit des temps
- Pierre Grimbert : Le Secret de Ji (4 tomes) / Les Enfants de Ji (5 tomes)
- Bernard Werber : Les fourmis / Le jour des fourmis / La rvolution des fourmis
- San Antonio, la fte des paires  ::aie::

----------


## daedric

je voudrais ajouter a mon autre messages
Jean Christophe Grange:
Le vol des cigognes
le concile de pierre
les rivieres pourpres
la ligne noire
le serment des limbes

je crois que le derniers est le meilleur qu'il ai ecris
le concile de pierre se demarque des autres par un cote un peu fantastique mais il est tres bien quand meme

pour essayer je vous conseille le vol des cigogne, son premier, qui est genial aussi

----------


## guandal

Mes lectures qui m'ont plus marqus viennent de la litterature africaine:

- "L'trange destin de Wangrin" (Amadou Hampat Ba)
- "Quand on refuse on dit non " (Amadou Kourouma)
Ces deux livres rsument pour moi l'Afrique.

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Mes lectures qui m'ont plus marqus viennent de la litterature africaine:
> - "L'trange destin de Wangrin" (Amadou Hampat Ba)


Un livre que je viens de lire il y'a juste une semaine. On en apprend beaucoup sur l'organisation des socits africaines de l'poque coloniale. Tout est intrigue jusqu' la fin, juste quelques lignes pour dcrire la scne, le paysage. Ce qui m'a particulirement le plus fascin c'est l'effort qu'a fait l'auteur pour traduire des des expressions africaines dans une langue "trangre" sans trahir leurs sens originels.

----------


## r0d

Bonjour,

je me permet de copier ici l'avis d'une membre qui n'a pas assez de messages  son actif pour poster ici, mais dont les conseils me paraissent dignes du plus grand intrt:




> Si je peux me permettre un petit "conseil" de lecture : je ne sais pas si tu connais un autre livre de Normand Ballargeon qui s'appelle "Introduction  l'anarchisme" ou un truc approchant (je l'ai lu il y a des annes). Trs sympa pour une entre dans la matire avec des rfrences d'auteurs. Puis, tu as tous les Chomsky, mais a, pas besoin de te les vanter
> Pour ne citer que quelques franais intressants, pourquoi ne pas voir de ct de Beauvois et tous les gens ayant travaill avec lui sur la soumission librement consentie, puis de ct de Pascal Marchand et ses analyses des mdias... Intressant et hrissant...
> 
> Sinon, en plus de ceux que je t'ai dj cit, tu peux voir aussi de ct de Lorenzi-Cioldi ("Les reprsentations des groupes dominants et domins") et Adorno ("La personalit autoritaire") (ces deux-l, je ne les ai pas encore lus, pas le temps, mais ils ont l'air plutt prometteurs  ) Et aussi voir de ct de Milgram (l'article dans wikipdia n'est pas trop mauvais ) qui a t le premier si je ne m'abuse  vraiment travailler sur la soumission  l'autorit. Dans un autre genre (plus pamflte,  mon got, tu as Raoul Vaneighem ("Nous qui dsirons sans fin", pour ne citer que le plus connu) et si tu aimes la philo, tu peux regarder de ct de Marcuse ("L'tre unidimensionnel", par exemple) et Onfray ("Trait d'antithologie" qui est excellent, contrairement  d'autres de ses oeuvres, trop "plaisir passif"  mon got ). Sinon, celui qui est bien et qui a fait pas mal de boucan il y a deux-trois ans, peut-tre plus, c'est Stirner ( ranger de ct de la philo politique comme Chomsky).

----------


## MaliciaR

Hello, 

R0d, finalement je peux poster ici  ::aie::  Mais te remercie d'avoir citer mes ides de lecture. 
Ceci tant, j'ai m*rd* avec Stirner : c'est un auteur class nanard du dbut du 19e et qui a pas mal dissert sur l'individualisme. Mais je me suis plante de nom et celui dont je voulais te parler, c'est Stiegler (pas Stigler, c'est un autre, un conomiste ricain) dont une bibliographie est trouvable  la fin de l'article le prsentant sur wiki.

----------


## r0d

Cool! Alors bienvenue dans la taverne  :;): 

J'en profite pour te remercier pour tes conseils de lecture. En particulier Beauvois et Joule, c'est ahurissant. Par exemple, p. 60 de "Petit trait de manipulation  l'usage des honntes gens", le rsultat de tout une batterie d'exprience:



> [...]les tudiants les plus manipuls sont ceux qu'on a laiss les plus libres de leur dcision initiale.


Ca fait rflchir... et sur beaucoup de sujets ^^

----------


## MaliciaR

Merci pour l'accueil  :;): 

Mots cls chez Beauvois et Joule (et chez d'autres) : thorie de l'engagement et dissonance cognitive. 

Pour l'instant, je finis un bouquin qui n'a pas gran-chose  voir avec a : "Les secrets du vivant - Contre la pense unique en biologie", de Michel Morange (chercheur en bio et trs cal en pistmo et philosophie des Sciences). Trs intressant, surtout quand je vois tous les jours autour de moi ce qu'il dnonce...

----------


## ryan

Yop!

Les livres qui m'ont le plus marqu (et non pas ceux que j'ai le plus apprcis) sont incontestablement ceux de Carlos Castaneda, que j'ai lus quand j'tais trs jeune. Depuis, j'ai appris qu'il semble bien que tout cela soit du pipeau...mais a reste quand mme une belle histoire.

----------


## zandru

Les livres qui m'ont le plus marqu...
allez un top 5 :

"L'homme nu" Dan Simmons
les 8 volumes des "Cantos d'hyperion" et de "Endymion" Dan Simmons
"Dune" Franck Herbert (en particulier "l'empereur-dieu de dune")
"l'homme dans le labyrinthe" Robert Silverberg
"le cycle de fondation" Isaac Asimov

----------


## MaliciaR

J'y vais de ma pitite liste, mme s'il n'y a pas d'ordre de priorit l-dedans. 

* Tout Boris Vian;
* "Paroles" (J. Prvert);
* "Les chants de Maldoror" (Lautramont);
* "Germinal" et "La bte humaine" (Zola)
* "Le Rouge et le Noir" (Stendhal)
* "Hernani", "La dernire nuit d'un condamn" et "L'homme qui rit" (Hugo). Ce dernier livre m'a mis dans un tat... 
* "Les fleurs du mal" (Baudelaire)
* "Le con d'Irne", ou quand Aragon crit de la littrature rotique... 

* "Le nom de la rose" et "Comment voyager avec un saumon" (U. Eco);
* "Histoires au tlphone" et "Grammaire de l'imagination" (Gianni Rodari). C'est un auteur italien d'une grande crativit et d'un humour fin que j'avais dcouvert tant gamine avec le premier livre cit qui est un ensemble de contes  ::): 

* "Le Matre et Margueurite" (Boulgakov). Lu et vu sur scne 2 fois, extra!
* "Les carnets de sous-sol" et "Crime et chtiment" (Dostoevski). Le premier est trs court, c'est un monologue tortur qui m'avait beaucoup marqu; son adaptation thtrale en franais que j'ai vue quelques annes aprs ne lui ont rien enlev (ce qui est parfois le cas quand on traduit des auteurs russes).
* "Trois soeurs" (Tchekov). Quand on joue une des soeurs, a marque  ::aie:: 
* "mes mortes" (Gogol). Un voyage dans les grandes terres de la Russie tzariste, des personnages dlirants,...
* "L'insoutenable lgret de l'tre" et "L'art du roman" (Kundera);

* "Le pigeon" et "La contrebasse" (Sskind);
* "Amour aux temps de cholra" et quelques autres de Gabriel Garcia Marquez;
* "Don Quichotte"  ::P: 
* Primo Lvi "Si c'est un homme"; sur le mme thme, un hongrois Imr Kertez, mais je ne me souviens plus du nom du bouquin...

* "Breakfast for champions", "Mother night" et un autre dont je ne me souviens plus du nom (Kurt Voneghut). Beaucoup d'ironie, souvent du cynisme mais sans tre lourd et dsobligeant, vraiment sympa.
* "On the road" (Kerouak);
* "Contes et rcits" (O. Wilde). Magnifiques, ainsi que l'histoire adapt de Narcisse  ::): 
* "Les sonnets", "Hamlet", "Macbeth", bref Shakespear! 
* "The affirmation" (C. Priest). Autant j'ai fui "Le temps inverti"  la 15e page, autant celui-l m'a beaucoup touch;
* tout Stephen King, surtout Dark Tower, "Marche ou crve" et "Ca". J'adore cette manire de crer de la vie dans du papier, on ne sait jamais o commence et s'arrte le magique.
* "Les plus-que-humains" (T. Sturgeon)
* tout Asimov, surtout "Les robots" et une petite nouvelle: "Mortelle est la nuit" ;
* "Les enfants de Darwin" et "L'chelle de Darwin", de Greg Bear. De la hard SF comme on dit, trs scientifique et je me demande parfois si c'est vraiment de la fiction.
* "Confessions d'un barjo", K. Dick. J'ai beaucoup de mal avec cet auteur sinon...

Dans des genres un peu plus diffrents :
* "XY, de l'identit masculine" (E. Badinter). Un pitit livre parlant de la mysandrie, regard intressant.
* "Les mots et les choses" (Foucault);
* "Le deuxime sexe" I et II (de Beauvoir);
* "Le normal et le pathologique" (G. Canguilhem) en parallle avec "Moby Dick" : je n'ai jamais autant souffert en lisant  ::aie::  Ou comment creuser ce qui nous est diffrent. 
* "L'ordre moins le pouvoir" (N. Ballargeon);
* "Manuel universel d'ducation sexuelle" (O. Judson) : c'est fait sous la forme de lettres  l'adresse d'une conseillre sexologue, mais les lettres viennent de reprsentants de diverses espces animales  ::mouarf::  C'est assez hilarant sans rien enlever de l'intrt et de la variabilit de comportements sexuels dans le monde animal.
* "De l'esprit scientifique" (Bachelard). 
* la mythologie grecque  ::P: 
* plusieurs livres sur diffrentes pratiques de torture (persanes, indiennes, affricaines) : c'est instructif  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

ta PETITE liste  ::aie:: 

spcialiste du pav hmmm ?
 ::mouarf:: 

sinon, a m'inspire pas mal pour mes prochaines lectures, merci

----------


## r0d

Waouh, quelle liste! Je plussoie pour la grande majorit.

Les Asimov, j'ai l'impression qu'on est  peu prs tous d'accord que c'est excellent. Surtout que sa faon de concevoir ses histoires est fortement compatible avec l'esprit du dveloppeur. Pour ma part, j'avais particulirement apprci "le robot qui rvait" (haa, la collection "j'ai lu" avec les couvertures de Caza, toute ma jeunesse  ::mrgreen::  ).

Pour Malraux, j'ai plus de mal. Peut-tre est-ce d au foss idologique infranchissable qui nous spare.

Eco, je suis fan depuis que j'ai lu "l'le du jour d'avant". Je suis en train d'essayer de lire "Histoire de la beaut" en Espagnol... dr dr  ::aie:: 

edit: par contre, P. K. Dick, je pense que si tu n'aimes pas (c'est ce que je crois hein, je me plante peut-tre compltement) c'est que tu es pass  ct de quelque chose. Je dis a parce que quand je vois tes gots, je ne comprend pas comment tu peux ne pas aimer Dick. Pour moi c'est tout simplement le plus gnial (pas trs franais a hum... mais je sais pas comment dire) crivain de sf. Le seul ( part quelques rares exceptions ponctuelles, je veux dire, sur une oeuvre, alors que Dick c'est dans quasiment toutes) qui parvient  ajouter une dimension humaine, philosophique, trs juste, souvent bien cache, qui va souvent trs loin dans la recherche de ce que nous sommes et vers quoi nous allons (en particulier via sur des thmes rcurrent chez lui qui sont l'apparence - ce qui est, ce qui parait, ce que nos sens nous transmettent et l'interprtation que nous en faisons -, la connaissance et l'apprentissage, ainsi que les troubles psychologiques dont il se sert pour mettre en exergue certains traits de l'individu et travailler dessus).

My cent  ::):

----------


## lper

> "La dernire nuit d'un condamn"  (Hugo).


Je connais "dernier jour d'un condamn" de Hugo, magnifique oeuvre de l'un des prcurseurs contre la peine de mort.
La fin de "a" de King m'a vraiment dcu...
Merci pour la liste ! ::P:  (je crois que je vais m'attaquer  Simone...)

----------


## zandru

> Je connais "dernier jour d'un condamn" de Hugo, magnifique oeuvre de l'un des prcurseurs contre la peine de mort.


je plussoie, d'habitude je trouve que les uvres de Hugo se trainent un peu mais celui ci je l'ai lu d'une traite. (faut dire qu'il est plus court que "les misrables" :;): )

Concernant Asimov, je recommande "Psychohistoire en pril" de Donald Kingsbury, qui donne un brillant aperu d'un univers rgie par la psychohistoire.

----------


## MaliciaR

> ta PETITE liste 
> 
> spcialiste du pav hmmm ?
> 
> 
> sinon, a m'inspire pas mal pour mes prochaines lectures, merci


Mais euuuuh...  ::pastaper::  
Bonne promenade  la Fnac ou sur Amazon  ::): 





> Waouh, quelle liste! Je plussoie pour la grande majorit.
> 
> Les Asimov, j'ai l'impression qu'on est  peu prs tous d'accord que c'est excellent. Surtout que sa faon de concevoir ses histoires est fortement compatible avec l'esprit du dveloppeur. Pour ma part, j'avais particulirement apprci "le robot qui rvait" (haa, la collection "j'ai lu" avec les couvertures de Caza, toute ma jeunesse  ).


+ je-ne-sais-combien-beaucoup :p "Le robot qui rvait" est une de mes prfres (tu peux arrter de me copier? :jesors: )





> Pour Malraux, j'ai plus de mal. Peut-tre est-ce d au foss idologique infranchissable qui nous spare.


Euh... Je n'ai pas cit Malraux  ::oops::  J'aime p, c'est pas dur  ::):  et pour les mmes raisons que toi.





> edit: par contre, P. K. Dick, je pense que si tu n'aimes pas (c'est ce que je crois hein, je me plante peut-tre compltement) c'est que tu es pass  ct de quelque chose. Je dis a parce que quand je vois tes gots, je ne comprend pas comment tu peux ne pas aimer Dick. Pour moi c'est tout simplement le plus gnial (pas trs franais a hum... mais je sais pas comment dire) crivain de sf. Le seul ( part quelques rares exceptions ponctuelles, je veux dire, sur une oeuvre, alors que Dick c'est dans quasiment toutes) qui parvient  ajouter une dimension humaine, philosophique, trs juste, souvent bien cache, qui va souvent trs loin dans la recherche de ce que nous sommes et vers quoi nous allons (en particulier via sur des thmes rcurrent chez lui qui sont l'apparence - ce qui est, ce qui parait, ce que nos sens nous transmettent et l'interprtation que nous en faisons -, la connaissance et l'apprentissage, ainsi que les troubles psychologiques dont il se sert pour mettre en exergue certains traits de l'individu et travailler dessus).
> 
> My cent


Beh en fait je crois que K. Dick avait de vrais problmes psys. C'est pour moi tellement prsent que a me met rapidement mal  l'aise. Du coup, j'ai vraiment du mal. Mme si j'ai pu apprcier "Lotterie solaire", mais c'est vraiment une exception.
Ceci dit, je pense r-essayer de lire du K. Dick. Aprs les difficults avec Christopher Priest, j'ai quand mme lu "The affirmation" et quel choc! Extra, ce bouquin! Du coup, je me dis que c'est ptt question de moment et d'tat d'esprit  ::): 





> Je connais "dernier jour d'un condamn" de Hugo, magnifique oeuvre de l'un des prcurseurs contre la peine de mort.
> La fin de "a" de King m'a vraiment dcu...
> Merci pour la liste ! (je crois que je vais m'attaquer  Simone...)


 ::oops::  Tu as raison pour le roman de Victor Hugo. J'ai une mmoire un peu space et en fait j'associe les titres aux sentiments ou aux synthses que le livre m'a inspir. Du coup, j'invente des titres trs rgulirement  ::mrgreen::  
La fin de "Ca" t'a du? C'est marant, elle m'a fait pleurer  ::aie::  Non, mais bon, j'tais gamine quand j'ai lu "Ca" et j'ai trouv la fin trs touchante. En fait, c'est toujours le cas avec King : j'ai comme une impression que la fin est telle que devient leur vie (aux survivants) sans Ca. Tu sais, comme quelque chose qui a toujours reprsent un point important pour toi, tu as pass des dizaines d'annes  essayer de le refouler et un beau jour ... beh a revient. Et il n'y a pas d'autres choix que de l'affronter et si on survit, tant mieux, sinon... Et c'est ce qui se passe, donc la manire de percevoir les choses aprs cette tape est trs diffrente, limite trangre. Justement, c'est qu'on ne sait pas s'il s'agit d'un tre imaginaire ('fin, d'une multitude d'tres) ou de nos reprsentations morbides. Bref, toujours une frustration agrable avec Stephen King  ::): 

Enfin, concernant Simone, il y a plein de choses qui ont vieilli ou qui sont un peu caricaturales. Mais l'argumentation ordonne et parfois ciselle me plat vraiment beaucoup ... et le sens gnral du livre est on ne peut plus important. Quand tu compares par exemple Simone  l'autre machine de Franois Sagan avec son "Bonjour Tristesse"... Quelle fracture. Je ne peux pas la saquer Franoise Sagan, j'ai galr pour finir son bouquin : bourr de pseudo-figures de style, une accumulation de petites vrits de sens commun,... Beurk!

Bon app'  ::D:

----------


## lper

> Justement, c'est qu'on ne sait pas s'il s'agit d'un tre imaginaire ('fin, d'une multitude d'tres) ou de nos reprsentations morbides. Bref, toujours une frustration agrable avec Stephen King


Ben ce qui m'a gn fortement, c'est que l'histoire ne devient vraiment plus crdible avec ce monstre, j'ai eu l'impression d'une fin bacle en fait, un peu comme tous ces films catastrophes  l'amricaine...
J'ai tout de mme apprci le talent de King qui nous confronte  nos peurs personnelles comme chacun des personnages dans cette atmoshpre trs pesante...

Y a aussi ce livre magnifique (dja conseill) qui a failli finir en ponge dans mes mains :
Oscar et la dame en rose

Je me rjouis de diffrencier Simone et Franoise(pourquoi tant de haine) donc... :;):

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Moi je suis plutot roman policier, donc je citerai la collection d'Arsene Lupin  :;):

----------


## gyzmau

Pour les romans policiers je ne saurais que trop conseiller 
Michael Connelly
Moi j'adore notamment "le pote"

----------


## MaliciaR

> Ben ce qui m'a gn fortement, c'est que l'histoire ne devient vraiment plus crdible avec ce monstre, j'ai eu l'impression d'une fin bacle en fait, un peu comme tous ces films catastrophes  l'amricaine...


C'est marrant, a... Je n'ai jamais eu cette impression avec Stephen King. Que a se traine, que a soit lourd, oui. Mais j'ai toujours pig que c'tait le but que le lecteur ait cette impression  :;):  En revanche, une fin "catastrophe  l'amricaine", non. Ceci dit, je ne connais pas beaucoup d'apprciateurs de Stephen King qui aient vraiment accroch avec "Ca", certains pour des raisons assez ressemblantes  la tienne  ::): 





> Je me rjouis de diffrencier Simone et Franoise(pourquoi tant de haine) donc...


Pff, j'aime tellement pas que j'orthographie mal son prnom...

Sinon, en fouillant mes bouquins l, j'en ai trouv un autre qui m'a marqu : "Statistiques  l'attention des biologistes et mdecins".  ::aie:: 
Non, je plaisante, je parlais de "Problme de linguistique gnral", de Benvniste (Emile, pas l'autre machin de Jacques avec sa mmoire de l'eau...). Ca a l'air super barbant, mais en fait le gars est extra, c'est  lui qu'on doit la question "Notre pense est-elle prisonnire de la langue que l'on parle?"

----------


## daedric

pour 'ca' je suis d'accord mais un simetierre, tour sombre etc... c'est ... voila quoi pas de mot ...
sinon K dick c'est genial mais c'est pas facile a lire je trouve (ubik...)

sinon je me rappel d'une serie de livre qui etaient pas mal du tout :
le fleuve de l'eternite de farmer si je me souviens bien... il y en a 5 mais sont inegaux ... (le premier etant le meilleur evidemment)

----------


## lper

Correction de thread  ::oops::

----------


## ThomasR

*"Les hros meurent aussi"* (Matthew Woodring Stover), courte pope de Caine, un hros des temps modernes, barbare au coeur tendre. Il aura pour but de sauver sa dulcine des mains de son pire enemi, enfin, c'est ce qu'il croit  ::): 



J'ai galement ador la saga de *L'Epe de vrit* de Terry Goodkind, amour, passion, aventure, magie, tratrise, tous les ingrdients sont runis.

_ Ce roman va tout balayer sur son passage, comme le firent ceux de Tolkien dans les annes 60.  Marion Zimmer Bradley_

----------


## Rakken

> J'ai galement ador la saga de L'Epe de vrit de Terry Goodkind, amour, passion, aventure, magie, tratrise, tous les ingrdients sont runis.
> 
>  Ce roman va tout balayer sur son passage, comme le firent ceux de Tolkien dans les annes 60.  Marion Zimmer Bradley


Pour les avoir lu galement (ceux sorti en francais, sauf le dernier que j'ai achet mais pas encore lu), ils sont effectivement assez prenant et les personnages de Richard et Kalhan sont suffisament interessants pour qu'on ait envie d'en savoir plus (o en tout cas, suffisament interessant pour que j'ai achet tous les bouquins de la srie, ce qui est une russite en soi pour l'auteur ^^). Par contre, en terme de niveau d'criture on est trs trs loin d'un Assassin Royal par exemple et  des annes lumires d'un Tolkien.

----------


## daedric

assassin royal faut aimer ...
quant a tolkien faut pouvoir ... le silmarillon (pas sur de l'orth pardon) ou le premier tome du seigneur des anneaux sont assez hardcore par passages ...

----------


## MaliciaR

Shame on me, j'ai oubli "La fin de l'Eternit" d'Asimov dans ma pitite liste...  ::P:

----------


## alexrtz

> J'ai galement ador la saga de *L'Epe de vrit* de Terry Goodkind, amour, passion, aventure, magie, tratrise, tous les ingrdients sont runis.


Perso j'ai pas support :/

- "Mince alors, je suis poursuivie, peux-tu m'aider s'il-te-plat ?"
- "Mais pourquoi t'aiderais-je ?"
- "Parce que je suis gentille, et que je suis poursuivie par des mchants."
- "Quelle concidence, moi aussi je suis gentil !! Si nous sommes gentils tous les deux, devenons amis !!"
- "D'accord !!"
- "Puisque tu es mon amie, je vais te dfendre contre les mchants qui te poursuivent."
- "Merci, comme tu es gentil !!"
- "Mais oui, puisque je ne suis pas un mchant  ::D: "

----------


## Monstros Velu

Je me dois de rajouter "La Reine Brunehaut" de Bruno Dumzil. Je croyais que l'heroic fantasy tait tres inventive... Ce n'est rien  cot des vrais actes historiques ! L'impression de lire "La Trilogie des Joyaux" d'Eddings et l'Apprenti Assassin de Hob tout en sachant que cette fois, c'est rellement arriv...

----------


## 3DArchi

Quelques livres que j'ai beaucoup apprcis (sans ordre de prfrence):
-> "Les contes cruels" de Villiers de L'Isle-Adam  et notamment "Impatience de la foule"
-> "Le jardin des supplices" de Mirbeau
-> "Voyage autour de ma chambre" de Xavier De Maistre (le frre de l'autre)
-> "Les Chants de Maldoror" de Lautramont
-> "Les oeuvres compltes de Sally Mara" de Queneau (un bijou d'humour)
-> Georges Bataille (impossible de ne pas recevoir un coup de poing dans l'estomac devant tant de souffrances)
-> "Journal d'un cur de campagne" et  "Sous le soleil de Satan" de Bernanos (un vrai plaisir de lecture),
-> Borgs: n'importe lequel c'est sans comparaison
-> "Don Juan" de Byron
-> "Lord Jim", "Sous les yeux de l'Occident" et "Nostromo" de Conrad
-> " vau-l'eau", "Sac au dos", " rebours" de Huysmans

J'ai toujours eu du plaisir  lire du Camus, du Hemingway, du Giono, du Queneau, du Graham Greene, du Gogol (les mes mortes), Steinbeck, etc...

----------


## Bathou

un livre qui m'a trop marqu, c'est "_un tueur si proche_" de Ann Perry.

Ca raconte l'histoire de Ted Bundy, serial killer aux tats unis dans les annes 70.

Ce qui est space c'est qu'on en vient presque  le trouver sympathique alors qu'en fait, c'est un sal**. Un livre drangeant mais vachement bien fait...

----------


## Aitone

99F puis Au secours Pardon de Beigbeider

----------


## Sekigawa

Bonjour,

Bah moi c'est tout les livres de Maxime Chattam qui est pour moi l'un des meilleurs crivain de notre poque !!

En gros "la trilogie du mal", "les arcanes du chaos" ou encore "la trilogie de l'homme" !!

Vraiment jetez vous dessus vous ne serez pas dut ^^

----------


## Emmanuel Lecoester

> Bonjour,
> 
> Bah moi c'est tout les livres de Maxime Chattam qui est pour moi l'un des meilleurs crivain de notre poque !!
> 
> En gros "la trilogie du mal", "les arcanes du chaos" ou encore "la trilogie de l'homme" !!
> 
> Vraiment jetez vous dessus vous ne serez pas dut ^^


Mouais... trilogie de mal intressant pour les 2 premiers tomes le troisime avec les arachnides... La trilogie de l'homme : assez linaire sans rel nouveauts :s

----------


## Lyche

L'hygine de l'assassin de Amlie Nothomb. Une histoire vrai sur un Prix nobel de litterature franais. Je l'ai dvor en 1journe. Trs prennant.

----------


## BainE

Bah, en ce qui concerne la Belgique on devrait se limiter a l importation de la biere, on a suffisamment d auteur de m**** en France.
(c'est que mon point de vue bien sur)

----------


## lper

> En ce moment je lis "L'lgance du hrisson" de Muriel Barbery et c'est drlement bien


Je confirme, chaque ligne de ce livre est une merveille  dcouvrire ! ::P: 
Le genre de bouquin que j'ai du mal  terminer pour ne jamais le quitter... ::?:

----------


## mcorvaisier

La part de l'autre de Eric-Emmanuel Schmitt.

----------


## Redg9

Maurice G Dantec avec tous ces oeuvres (a part le dernier....)
Bernard Werber et ses premiers cris (les derniers sont  trop .... Religieux)

j'en oublie beaucoup xD

----------


## zandru

> Bernard Werber et ses premiers cris (les derniers sont  trop .... Religieux)


Je trouve aussi que son criture s'est dgrad au fil des romans.
Et il tourne toujours autour des mmes chose, on finit par avoir l'impression qu'il crit plus par besoin que par inspiration.
Je me suis arrt  "L'ultime secret", ce qu'il a crit avant est trs bien, aprs moins. (Ce n'est bien sur que mon avis  :;): )

----------


## Redg9

Je suis plutot d'accord avec toi  :;):  Les livres qu'il a fait sur les dieux sont pas mal non plus .. Mais aprs ca se dgrade.

----------


## _-Slash-_

Travailler ? Moi, jamais ! de Rob Black

disponible ici ou en livre ici

----------


## Redg9

il y a aussi mort aux cons aussi qui est tout simplement norme xD
Le vol des cigognes galement  :;):

----------


## hotcold

Salut tout le monde, 

Trs classique pour ma part (du moins ct SF) c'est le cycle de Dune de Frank Herbert ainsi que la plupart des ses oeuvres... 
Les suites faites par son fils Brian de son petit nom sont agrable  lire mais n'gale pas les crit du pre  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Ivelios

> Bernard Werber et ses premiers cris (les derniers sont trop .... Religieux)


La trilogie des fourmis est  lire.
Par contre le mystre des dieux (5eme et dernier Tome d'une Pentalogie), la fin est ... commment dire ... spciale. J'ai t un peu dgoutter de lire les 4 premiers tomes qui tait sympa pour terminer sur a...

Autrement, les livres qui m'ont marqus sont "A la croise des mondes" (pas le film qui est  C****) et "les clan des Otori" de Lian Hearn.

----------


## Alvaten

> Par contre le mystre des dieux (5eme et dernier Tome d'une Pentalogie), la fin est ... commment dire ... spciale. J'ai t un peu dgoutter de lire les 4 premiers tomes qui tait sympa pour terminer sur a...


+1 j'ai eu la mme raction. En 10 pages il brise ces 5 magnifiques livres.

Sinon je n'ai jamais vraiment lu de livre qui m'on marqu outre mesure. Juste de bon et moin bon crit.

----------


## lper

> +1 j'ai eu la mme raction. En 10 pages il brise ces 5 magnifiques livres.


Franchement,  part les reprises de mythologie(et c'est limite plagiat), je vois pas ce que vous trouvez  ces histoires de Dieux...

----------


## Alvaten

Chacun ses gots, je comprend que ces livres ne plaisent pas a tous le monde.  




> les reprises de mythologie(et c'est limite plagiat)


Je ne pense pas que reprendre des lments de civilisations disparues depuis des milliers d'annes puis-ce s'apparenter  du plagiat  ::mrgreen::

----------


## zandru

> +1 j'ai eu la mme raction. En 10 pages il brise ces 5 magnifiques livres.


je dirais plutt 2 bon livres, 1 passable, 1 mauvais, et 1 dernier que je ne me suis mme pas donn la peine de lire.

c'est dommage, j'aimais bien ce qu'il crivait au dbut de sa carrire. Mme son essai en tant que scnariste de bd fut une russite  mon avis.

----------


## lper

> Je ne pense pas que reprendre des lments de civilisations disparues depuis des milliers d'annes puis-ce s'apparenter  du plagiat


si si  ::mrgreen:: 

plagiat : OEuvre faite d'emprunts; reproduction non avoue d'une oeuvre originale ou d'une partie de cette dernire.

Ou pas... Faut que ce soit une Oeuvre .... ::aie::

----------


## Ivelios

> Franchement,  part les reprises de mythologie(et c'est limite plagiat), je vois pas ce que vous trouvez  ces histoires de Dieux...


Je trouvais a bien sympa moi quand ils devaient dvelopper leur propre civilisation  partir de l'ge de pierre pour finir  l'ge moderne.

Je lis en ce moment "l'assasin royal", trs bon livre de fantasy. (le tome 1 en tout cas, je vais bientt lire la suite  ::D:  )

----------


## lper

> Je trouvais sa bien sympa moi quand ils devaient dveloppez leur propre civilisation  partir de l'age de pierre pour finir  l'age moderne.


Impardonnable dans ce sous-forum. ::?:  ::aie::

----------


## Ivelios

Dsol  ::oops:: ,
cela ne se reproduira pas, parole de scout  :8-):

----------


## Remizkn

Dans le genre "Livres qui vous ont marqus" les deux principaux sont:

_Je suis d'ailleurs_ de H.P Lovecraft ainsi que _La possibilit d'une le_ de Michel Houellebecq.

----------


## Saten

_L'art de la guerre_ de *Zun Tsu*, pour moi et de loin le plus beau livre qui existe... Une vritable leon de vie.

----------


## nico84

Bonjour  tous,

Histoire de remonter cette sympathique file (euh j'ai pas tout lu  ::aie:: ) voici ma modeste contribution :

En SF le meilleur et de trs loin : Thodore Sturgeon, peu connu aujourd'hui mais il a t rcemment rdit en intgrale avec une biographie qui en apprend beaucoup sur lui

En dveloppement personnel "gurir les traces du pass" aprs tout est plus clair !

Pour les romans aussi Boris Vian, surtout l'herbe rouge - Vian tait ingnieur et sa sensibilit est trs geek avant l'heure...

Pour l'vasion les grands rcits d'aventure marine : Vito Dumas, Moitessier, les Damien... mais ce n'est peut-tre pas le bon forum  :;): 

J'en ai aim aussi bien d'autres qui sont dj cits  ::ccool::

----------


## NejNej

All tiens mma liste :

-La Horde du contrevent : A.Damasio
-La Zone du Dehors : A.Damasio
-Les Pratchett dur de choisir peut tre bien Sourcellerie, enfin faut voir.
-Le guide du routard inter-galactique : Adams
-Marche ou crve : King

M'enfin en faite y'en a plein d'autre qui me reviennent peu  peu.
Comme par exemple les trois premier du cycle de fondation, avec une fin de tome 3 gnialissime. (le 4 et 5 tant d'un ennuie mortel)

----------


## LSRouge

Hello

Mon premier livre de SF etait "le robot qui revait" d'Asimov. Ce dernier est depuis mon auteur prefer !

kisous
LSRouge

----------


## sparthane777

[plaisanterie ON] Le petit Nicolas 

Personnellement je ne lis pas beaucoup de bouquins tout simplement pasque j'ai pas du tout le temps, mais nanmoins la dernire fois que j'ai lu un bouquin, c'tait du Emile ZOLA je crois, pour une disserte en classe de 1re  ::aie::  , mais de l  dire que j'tais marqu par un type de bouquin en particulier ... hum hum.
C'est plus les bouquins de science fiction et d'horreur qui me marquent, parce que je trouve que les auteurs ont le chic de foutre les jetons aux lecteurs, et lire a dans un endroit sombre et humide, je te dis pas le pied  ::roll::

----------


## LSRouge

Tu lis dans ta cave ? ::mouarf::

----------


## sparthane777

MDR j'ai pas de caves elle est pleine de cadavres  ::mouarf::

----------


## bulbo

> et lire a dans un endroit sombre et humide, je te dis pas le pied


Plein de mycoses ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## LSRouge

Bin, faut faire le menage de temps en temps, y'a du laisser aller !!

Sinon, reste le grenier, c'est bien pour laisser secher les choses .... hihihi ::aie::

----------


## sparthane777

Je fais jamais le mnage du moins trs rarement...  ::roll:: 
Je prfre nettoyer mon PC  :8-):

----------


## LSRouge

Moi, je deteste cela , le menage ... mais pas le choix, je n'ai pas encore de fes ou de lutins dans ma maison pour me le faire   ::cry:: 

Pour le PC, c'est plus marrant deja !!Surtout quand on se plante ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## sparthane777

En mme temps, ma vie est plus virtuelle que relle, donc osef du mnage

update: pour le PC je parlais bien videmment de nettoyer l'intrieur des poussires qui s'y accumulent. Sinon aprs, c'est pas drle quand les poussires parasitent mon unit centrale

----------


## dinde

Pour ma part je viens de finir le livre
"Mangez le si vous voulez" de Jean Teul,
qui m'a beaucoup plu|choque|outre

Il raconte l'histoire du pire fait divers franais,  savoir comment une
foule devient hystrique et dans une aprs midi bat, torture, tue
et mange un homme (qui n'avait rien fait).

Bref vite lu mais fascinant de voir comment le phnomne de groupe
enlve toute rfexion aux gens.

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

c'est un remake d'un autre livre ca 

Le Parfum  ::aie::

----------


## TheBlue

*Le Pre Goriot*  de _Honor de Balzac_





*Eugnie Grandet* de _Honor de Balzac_





*Le Horla* de _Guy de Maupassant_





*Poil de carotte* de _Jules Renard_


*La Civilisation ma mre !* de _Driss Chraibi_





*Candide, ou lOptimisme* de _Voltaire_





*Zadig ou la Destine* de _Voltaire_





*Madame Bovary* de _Gustave Flaubert_





Le dernier livre de viens juste de le commencer, je suis encore dans les toutes premiers pages !

----------


## Invit

TheBlue, ce sont tous les livres de ton parcours scolaire?

Pour ma part :

*Dany Laferrire - Je suis un crivain japonais*
C'est ma claque littraire du sicle, rien de moins.
a ma fait le mme effet que la dcouverte de Boris Vian avec _lcume des jours_, il y a vingt ans.
Cest un fort clbre et mdiatique crivain dorigine hatienne et vivant entre Miami et Montral.
Un style lumineux et brillant, Une dsinvolture du mot qui fait mouche par sa brivet et son efficacit.
 je suis un crivain japonais  ressemble  une norme pochade mais il contient plein de rflexions, notamment sur la notion de nationalit et dappartenance, ce qui nest pas sans cho sur un migr.

*Dany Laferrire - Le Cri des oiseaux fous*
Bon, ok, je me suis dis que j'tais peut-tre tomb sur lunique bon livre de Laferrire et donc, jen achte un autre au hasard  il a tout de mme une bibliographie bien fournie.
Et re-bingo!
Cette fois-ci, il narre ses derniers moments  Port-aux-Princes avant de senfuir de la dictature de Papa Doc qui vient de tuer son meilleur ami.
Haletant et dune tristesse rieuse, beau paradoxe.
Un bel hymne  la vie,  la survie et  la libert.

----------


## TheBlue

> TheBlue, ce sont tous les livres de ton parcours scolaire?


Non du tout, dans l'ancien rgime scolaire aucune lecture de roman n'tait programme (pas comme aujourd'hui) et je pense que si c'tait le cas, je serai dgout de la lecture (je prfre faire quelque chose par initiation plutt par exigence).

Les raisons pour lesquelles je lis un peu c'est pour le dveloppement personnel, passer un temps libre dans quelque chose de bien (un bon moyen de dpistage contre la dpendance  Internet par exemple) et puis essayer de maitriser une langue qui n'est pas la mienne.

Merci Jerome_Mtl pour votre remarque et pour votre intrt. Pour vos livres, votre description loquente donne envie de les dcouvrir, je les mets dans la liste d'attente pour de prochaines lectures.

Cordialement.

----------


## Invit

> Non du tout, dans l'ancien rgime scolaire aucune lecture de roman n'tait programme


C'est quoi l'ancien rgime scolaire ? 
Parce que j'ai 27 ans, et de la 6me  la terminale j'ai toujours eu au moins un livre par an d'impos.
D'ailleurs Poil de Carotte tait en 5me, j'avais la mme dition.

----------


## Invit

> Non du tout, dans l'ancien rgime scolaire aucune lecture de roman n'tait programme (pas comme aujourd'hui) et je pense que si c'tait le cas, je serai dgout de la lecture (je prfre faire quelque chose par initiation plutt par exigence).


Euh? a date de quand ton ancien rgime? Tu es en France?
Parce que sur les 8 livres dont tu parles, j'en ai lu 5 en classes dans les annes 80 et 2 autres taient trs couramment tudis mais je ne suis jamais tomb dessus.
C'est sr qu'imposer ces livres en force, n'est pas toujours la meilleure faon pour faire apprcier la littrature franaise, mais on en comprend mieux la porte quand on a un peu plus de bouteilles.

----------


## TheBlue

> C'est quoi l'ancien rgime scolaire ? 
> Parce que j'ai 27 ans, et de la 6me  la terminale j'ai toujours eu au moins un livre par an d'impos.
> D'ailleurs Poil de Carotte tait en 5me, j'avais la mme dition.


Les rgimes scolaires -> J'avoue que je me suis tromp de mot, c'est pas ce que je voulais dire, je devais dire tout simplement systme scolaire (si je ne trompe pas de nouveau  ::lol:: )

Si vous avez bien lu mon message vous allez conclure que je ne suis pas franais (marocain pour linformation), j'ai eu mon bac en 2002 ( 18 ans), la dernire anne du systme scolaire prcit o le livre n'tait pas encore impos.

Pour "Poil de Carotte" c'tait mon tout dernier livre que je viens d'achever la semaine dernire (et que j'ai bien aim d'ailleurs) avant de commencer "Madame Bovary".

Merci Gastiflex et Jerome_Mtl pour cet change, c'tait un plaisir de vous lire.

----------


## Trademark

J'ai achev il n'y a pas longtemps le dernier livre de Maxime Chattam : L'alliance des trois que j'ai trouv vraiment excellent. J'avais galement lu la thorie gaya tout aussi palpitante. 

Sinon j'adore Bernard Werber et en particulier les thanatonautes.

Quand j'tais plus jeune j'ai dvor les 3 tomes d'Eragon et ceux d'Harry Potter par contre j'ai jamais accroch avec le seigneur des anneaux...

----------


## Gnoce

> par contre j'ai jamais accroch avec le seigneur des anneaux...


Il faut tenir le coup jusqu' ce que Tolkien arrte de dcrire les Hobbits et leur rgion  ::aie:: .

----------


## trihanhcie

Aie aie aie, j'avais pas lu ce thread !

Allez j'y vais de ma liste :

Policier / dtective
- Les agatha christie en gnral : mon 1e tait crime de l'orient express, je l'ai fini en 6h je pouvais pas dcrocher  ::D:  Un des meilleurs avec Meurtre de roger ackroyd et meurtre sur le nil. Trs dcu par les 10 petits ngres
- Sherlock Holmes de Conan Doyle: moins sympa que agatha Christie mais ca se lit tres bien
- Arsne lupin de Maurice blanc : J'ai bien aim le Arsne Lupin contre Herlock Sholms, ca m'avait fait rigol le "plagiat" du personnage
- Les grands dtectives n'ont pas froid aux yeux de Kyotaro-Nishimura : marrant aussi de voir un livre de dtective japonais  ::): 
- Les harlen Coben, l'auteur de ne le dis  personne : ca se lit bien mme si la saga des Myron Bolitar est un peu "vulgaire" par moment
- Deception point et Da vinci point de Dan Brown : les autres se lisent mais c'est mes 2 prfrs. J'ai pas encore lu son dernier livre 
- Camilla Lackberg : Je n'ai lu que princesse des glaces et je suis en cours de lecture du predicateur mais ca se lit bien.
- Riviere pourpre et ligne noir de  Jean-Christophe Grange : juste gnial ^^ Les autres bouquins de l'auteur m'ont moins marqu (et empire des loups que j'ai pas aim du tout). Pas encore lu miserere et vol du cygogne. Le problme est qu'au final, on devine assez facilement la fin avec cet auteur.

Petite question : qui a aim les millenium? J'avoue que je les ai lu et j'ai pas aim... Je prefre largement Camilla Lackberg !.

SF
- Cycle d'ender de orson scott card : dja cit, la stratgie d'ender 1e est juste gnial. J'ai lu la stratgie des ombres et je vais probablement continu, j'avais bien accroch
- Cycle de dune de franck herbert : pas de commentaires ^^ pas lu les livres du fils Herbert
- L'chiquier du mal de Dan Simmons : juste gnial ^^ ca m'a rappel un manga (oui j'en lis aussi :p) qui s'appelle E's
- Blade Runner et Ubik de P. K Dick
- Chronique martienne et Fareiheit 451 de Ray Bradury

Comment ca je n'ai pas lu de Asimov?  ::aie:: 


Fantasy
Bcp moins attir ... J'ai pas trop arroch  LOTR (pas tap  ::aie:: )
- Harry Potter en anglais : ca se lit bien mme si j'ai pas aim "half blood prince".
- A la croise des mondes Tome 1 de Philip Pullman : agrablement surpris ! J avais pas aim le film mais le livre se lit bien!

C'est tout ? bah oui j'en ai en attente comme "La roue du temps" mais je suis pas tre trop attir par ce style de livres ^^ 

Autres
Je pense que ma vraie valeur ajoute est dans cette partie :p Ce sont des livres que je lis en gnral en anglais mais qui se lisent et se comprennent bien ^^

- Les livres de Malcolm Gladwell : C'est un journaliste qui crit des romans sur des phnomnes scientifiques ou de socit et se base sur des exprience scientifique. Ex : Tipping point (point de bascule), juste norme, sur les effets de mode et comme ca se propage. Blink (force de l'intuition) qui essaie d'analyser le fonctionnement de l'intuition. Outliers ou "comment devenir une star"
- A year in the merde de Stephen Clarke : c'est clich mais on rigole bien :p la suite est moins bien ! (et le dernier "Dial M for merde" est trs ennuyeux :/)
- A short story of nearly everything de Bill Bryson
- Le dernier thorme de Fermat de simon singh : Mme pour ceux qui aiment pas les math, c est vraiment bien. Vulgarisation des math et j'avais lu ca qd j'tais au lyce  ::D: 
- L'histoire des code secret de Simon Singh : Pareil que le livre avant mais sur les codes secrets! Vraiment trs intressants! 
- Le monde de Sophie ou comment voir la philosophie autrement ^^
- Ma vie de Patron de Jack Welch : c'est pas trop long  lire et c'est intressant de voir la manire de penser du pdg de General Electric


Voil c'est tout pour le moment je dirai

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

L'echiquier du mal est super comme bouquin, meme si certains passages sont un peu trop raccourcis a mon gout.

Le cycle d'Ender et son environnement laser quest geant m'avait bien fait tripper. Faudrait que je le relise tiens  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Invit

*Dany Laferrire - Je suis un crivain japonais
*a ma fait le mme effet que la dcouverte de Boris Vian avec lcume des jours, il y a vingt ans.
Cest un fort clbre et mdiatique crivain dorigine hatienne et vivant entre Miami et Montral.
Un style lumineux et brillant. Une dsinvolture du mot qui fait mouche par sa brivet et son efficacit.
 je suis un crivain japonais  ressemble  une norme pochade mais il contient plein de rflexions, notamment sur la notion de nationalit et dappartenance, ce qui nest pas sans cho sur un migr.

*Dany Laferrire - Le Cri des oiseaux fous*
Bon, ok, je me suis dis que j'tais peut-tre tomb sur lunique bon livre de Laferrire et donc, jen achte un autre au hasard  il a tout de mme une bibliographie bien fournie.
Et re-bingo! 
Cette fois-ci, il narre ses derniers moments  Port-aux-Princes avant de senfuir de la dictature de Papa Doc qui vient de tuer son meilleur ami.
Haletant et dune tristesse rieuse, beau paradoxe. 
Un bel hymne  la vie.

*Dany Laferrire - Tout bouge autour de moi*
Une chronique poignante sur le tremblement de terre majeur dHati de janvier 2010.
Potique et angoissant.

*Dany Laferrire - L'nigme du retour*
Jai toujours eu du mal avec les prix machin ou truc, ce nest pas vraiment un argument pour me faire lire un livre.
Jai lu peu de livres prims qui maient rellement plu  y en a-t-il au moins un? Je ne suis mme pas sr.
Et donc, je traine  finir ce livre de mon crivain ftiche, a doit faire deux mois que je suis dessus et quil reste dans mon sac, sans dpasser la moiti

----------


## Cpt Anderson

Le systme US et occidentale expliqu par de ses ex-excutant. Drangeant, gerbant, horrible, scandaleux....
A ne pas rater pour bien comprendre  quoi nous sommes confront aujourd'hui mme...

Ce bouquin m'a littralement retourn...certainement  cause de cela que j'ai voulu mieux comprendre et que je me suis lanc dans l'tude (par moi mme et en toute humilit) de la gopolitique.

----------


## ZnhaarX

Personnellement j'ai toujours t attir par la littrature mlangeant les genres post-moderne, existentiel, science-fiction et absurde. C'est un petit mlange des plus savoureux  ::): 

Donc pour ma part par auteur:

*Philip K Dick*
 Ubik Out in the garden A scanner darkly

*George Orwell*
 1984

*Haldous Huxley*
 Brave New World

*Chuck Palahniuk*
 Fight Club

*Hunter S. Thompson*
 Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas: a Savage Journey to the Heart of the American Dream

De trs bons livres que je conseille fortement  ::): 
Mention spciale pour *Philip K. Dick*  ::ccool::

----------


## s4mk1ng

Bah y en a pas mal mais pour n'en garder que l'lite je dirais:
-Le trone de fer,excellent livre o les personnages sont trs russies et l'athmosphre moyenageuse bien retranscrie;
-La horde de contrevent,excellent livre de SF;
-Ubik;
-Le neuromancien;
-Le seigneur des anneaux et le silmarion;
Voila je crois que c'est tout avec un petit faible aussi pour l'pe de vrit... ::):

----------


## stigma

La Bible (lue 7 fois)
Le Seigneur des anneaux (lu 2 fois, bientt 3)
Rendez-vous avec Rama (bientt un film j'espre)
Les 3 livres de Myst par l'auteur du clbre jeu
Fondation de Isaac Assimov (Grandiose, un film en attente)
La plupart des Zola
Le jeu des perles de verre de Aldous Huxley du temps o j'tais hippie  :8O: 
Un peu de Maupassant, Agatha Christie (surtout pour Hercule Poirot)
Arthur Conan Doyle (tous les Sherlock Holmes)
Le pige de l'architecte (Douglas Preston, Lincoln Child) Histoire hyper captivante
Presque tous les Stephen King. Certains ont une fin en queue de poisson. Dommage
Le dernier bouquin lu : L'le Mystrieuse de Jules Vernes, 800 pages d'vasion.

----------


## stigma

> Le dernier livre de viens juste de le commencer, je suis encore dans les toutes premiers pages !


J'ai failli l'acheter le mois dernier. Tu me diras ce que tu en penses ?

----------


## shadowmoon

> Le Seigneur des anneaux (lu 2 fois, bientt 3)


Tu parles de la trilogie qui a t adapte au cinma ? Tu as lu les autres Tolkien ?




> Presque tous les Stephen King


Tu connais la saga "The Dark Tower" ?

Tu les lis en anglais ou en  francais ?

----------


## stigma

J'ai lu Bilbot le Hobbit et les enfants de Hurim. Je n'ai pas attaqu le Silmarion, un ami m'avait dit que c'tait coton  lire.
J'ai bien aim l'adaptation du Seigneur des anneaux au cinma. J'ai retouv les ambiances du film. Peter Jackson est un magicien.
Pas (encore) lu la Tour sombre.
Je ne lis pas en anglais, mon niveau n'est pas assez fort. Jamais fait d'anglais  l'cole, toujours de l'allemand que je n'aime pas trop et qui ne m'a jamais servi  rien. Heureusement que ma boite m'offre des cours d'anglais rgulirement !

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je n'ai pas attaqu le Silmarion, un ami m'avait dit que c'tait coton  lire.


En effet, c'est pas vident  lire vu que c'est le dbut de la saga. Ca part de la gnse des "Terres du Milieux", des domaines elfiques ... puis la cration des anneaux et leurs influences respectives,  ... ensuite la 1re guerre contre Sauron et ... Le tout avec beaucoup de dtails sur les paysages, les modes de vie des diffrentes races, leurs volutions... En rsum c'est une grande fresque historique.

----------


## Invit

> En effet, c'est pas vident  lire vu que c'est le dbut de la saga. Ca part de la gnse des "Terres du Milieux", des domaines elfiques ... puis la cration des anneaux et leurs influences respectives,  ... ensuite la 1re guerre contre Sauron et ... Le tout avec beaucoup de dtails sur les paysages, les modes de vie des diffrentes races, leurs volutions... En rsum c'est une grande fresque historique.


C'est surtout un fatras de nouvelles jamais finalises par l'auteur et retravailles par le fils pour en faire quelques choses de potables... 
Et pour mettre du beurre dans les pinards, vraisemblablement.

----------


## shadowmoon

> C'est surtout un fatras de nouvelles jamais finalises par l'auteur et retravailles par le fils pour en faire quelques choses de potables... 
> Et pour mettre du beurre dans les pinards, vraisemblablement.


Non, ce n'est pas ca le Silmarion. Ce dont tu parles c'est "Les contes et lgendes inachevs" qui parlent d'vnements non relats dans les autres uvres, mais qui se sont passs aux mmes priodes.

Je sais de quoi je parle, j'ai tout lu et en anglais qui plus est.

----------


## Invit

> Non, ce n'est pas ca le Silmarion. Ce dont tu parles c'est "Les contes et lgendes inachevs" qui parlent d'vnements non relats dans les autres uvres, mais qui se sont passs aux mmes priodes.
> 
> Je sais de quoi je parle, j'ai tout lu et en anglais qui plus est.


La prface ne doit pas tre prsente dans l'dition anglaise, 'faut croire :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Sil...us_publication
 ::?:

----------


## Rakken

> J'ai lu Bilbot le Hobbit et les enfants de Hurim. Je n'ai pas attaqu le Silmarion, un ami m'avait dit que c'tait coton  lire.


Si tu as russi  lire la bible 7 fois, je ne pense pas que le Silm soit de nature  te faire peur. Effectivement, les histoires sont moins "structures" que dans un livre plus classique et certaines des nouvelles ont un vrai got d'inachev, a peut parfois rebuter un peu. De l  dire "trop compliqu  lire"... je crois qu'il faut juste se lancer ^_^. 
Aprs, c'est vrai que c'est pas parce qu'on a aim le Seigneur des Anneaux qu'on va aimer ca, et rciproquement.

----------


## shadowmoon

@7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ

Wikipedia n'est pas une source d'informations sure  100%. Mais il est vrai que les crits de Tolkien sont tellement tentaculaires qu'il est parfois difficile de faire la part des choses, surtout entre "Les contes et lgendes inacheves" et le reste.

----------


## Invit

> @7gyY9w1ZY6ySRgPeaefZ
> Wikipedia n'est pas une source d'informations sure  100%. Mais il est vrai que les crits de Tolkien sont tellement tentaculaires qu'il est parfois difficile de faire la part des choses, surtout entre "Les contes et lgendes inacheves" et le reste.


Quelle mauvaise foi...  ::aie:: 
Dsol de ne pas t'avoir prsent la dclaration officielle (en VO videmment) de Christopher Tolkien pour corroborer mes affirmations...

----------


## beuzy

Les plus sympa lus rcemment (et pas vus ).
JC GRANGE : L'empire des loups, le serment des limbes, la foret des mnes.
Bret Easton Ellis : American Psycho 
Lus puis vus
Stieg Larsson : Millenium  (trilogie )
 ::pastaper::  Stephenie Meyer les Twilight (mais dtests en film) et les mes vagabondes
Enfin les classiques
Stephen King / Mary Higgins Clark / Agatha Christie : presques tous
Les livres lus en classe 1984, Fahrenheit 451...

je me lance dans Shutter Island mais vu que j'ai vu le film j'ai bien du mal  avancer.

----------


## stigma

Il y a la BD de Shutter Island. Pas mal du tout !

----------


## TomYamKung

Plus que des livres, des auteurs :

Au dbut Stephen King au Lyce, tout lu jusqu' Minuit. Je pense que cela s'est dtrior au fil des bouquins par rapport  des Shining ou Simetierre

Tolkien (lu 5 fois le SdA, 3 le Silmarillion et tout de qui se rapporte, y compris Comptes et Legendes perdus et les extensions de JRTM  ::mrgreen:: ). J'ai un peu laiss tomber depuis. 

Jack Vance : De Cugel  Lyonnesse en passant par le cycle de Tschai ...cet auteur est fabuleux.

Feist et Gemmel. De grands Auteurs de l'Heroic Fantasy  mon humble avis. Lu et Relu les Chroniques de Krondor et Waylander ...

Asimov : que dire ... le matre absolu de la SF. 

Autres : 
Bukowski. Un auteur qui prend vraiment aux tripes. J'ai lu la majorit de ses bouquins  la fois en Anglais et en Franais et je conseille vivement les VO.  

John Fante et B.E. Ellis (en tout cas jusqu' American Psycho, j'ai moins aim la suite)

Vian et Desproges. Tout est bon dans l'cochon ! 

Autres romans que j'ai ador : 
L'Etranger, Les Raisins de la Colre, Lolita, Voyage au bout de la nuit ... 
L'attrape coeur de Salinger, Pattaya Beach de Poupart, Les 3 premiers Burdett en policier, Sur la Route de Kerouac, Le Dmon de Selby,  La conjuration des Imbcile de Toole, et Le seigneur des porcheries d' Egolf

Enfin les grandes claques, dont je conseille la lecture  tout va  : 

La Haine de l'occident de Ziegler
D'holbach : le bon sens puis dans la nature
Dawkins : Le Gne Egoste et Pour en finir avec dieu
Hitchens : Dieu n'est pas grand 


Ouala pour quelques livres  (heureusement que je ne cite que l'excellence  ::aie:: )

----------


## stigma

> Bah y en a pas mal mais pour n'en garder que l'lite je dirais:
> -Le trone de fer,excellent livre o les personnages sont trs russies et l'athmosphre moyenageuse bien retranscrie;


Justement, la srie est sortie "The game of Throne" d'aprs le 
Trne de fer. J'ai vu le premier pisode, un peu gore au dbut mais extrment bien ralis. Il y a "Boromir" qui joue dedans ainsi que "Galadriel"  ::D:

----------


## mortapa

*La prophtie des andes* 

En gros gras et car il le mrite, bouquin magnifique exposant une philosophie de vie dguiser en aventure  la Indiana Johns.

Mme si personnellement je trouve l'auteur trop optimiste sur le devenir de l'Humanit

----------


## Glutinus

> Le jeu des perles de verre de Aldous Huxley du temps o j'tais hippie


Trs en retard, mais le Jeu des perles de verre est un livre de Hermann Hesse, galement auteur de Siddharta, le loup des steppes ou, je le conseillerai plus encore, Demian.

----------


## stigma

Exact, c'est de Hermann Hesse  :8O:

----------


## befalimpertinent

Hello,
Je me fait une cure de bouquin SF en ce moment (depuis dbut 2011 en fait) et je dois bien dire que ceux qui m'ont le plus plt sont:
Je met juste un top 3 et disons un "flop" 3

- le monde inverti de Christopher Priest
- La horde du Contrevent de Damasio (dj cit plus haut, mais vraiment une bonne surprise pour moi)
- Les monades urbaines de Silverberg
et bien sr en bonus en 4me: 1984 d'Orwell

A ct on m'avait conseiller et j'ai t du par:
- Janua vera de Jaworski (mme sir c'est plus de l'heroic fantasy)
- Ubik de k.Dick (je sais c'est un classique, mais j'ai pas accroch)
- American Gods de Neil Gaiman (genre fantastique et pareil : par accroch)

Et pour cet t je suis sur le cycle Hyprion et Endymion de Dan Simmons.

----------


## Itori

Personnellement je suis fan des livres d'anticipations datant d'une 40ne d'annes.

Etant au boulot et ne me rappelant pas de tout les auteurs, je vous les fournirai plus tard si certains sont intresss ^^

1. Mmoire gntique
2. Le bagne d'Edenia
3. La plupart des Asimov
4. A la poursuite des Slans (pas sur du titre)
5. La trilogie des A (me demande si c'est pas d'Asimov d'ailleurs ^^')

Actuellement je suis en train de lire les diffrents tomes de l'Epe de Vrit, de Terry Goodkind, et c'est plutt sympathique, bien crit et intressant.

----------


## bulbo

La poursuite des Slans et le cycle du non-A sont de A.E Van Vogt

Et comme Azimov, l'ensemble de son oeuvre est excellente et  recommander  ::ccool:: 

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## Itori

merci pour ces prcisions.
Pour Van Vogt, maintenant que tu le dis, a me parait vident ^^
Je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir lu un livre de cet auteur qui ne m'ai pas plu. Il y a galement J.D Le may, qui est de mmoire l'autre de Mmoire Gntique qui faisait de trs bon livres.

----------


## Invit

> Pour Van Vogt, maintenant que tu le dis, a me parait vident ^^
> Je n'ai pas souvenir d'avoir lu un livre de cet auteur qui ne m'ai pas plu.


Le dernier de la srie du Ā est tout de mme  la limite du mauvais, trs en de des excellent deux autres tomes.

----------


## Itori

Mme si je suis d'accord qu'il est moins bien que les 2 premiers, je l'ai malgr tout trouv tout  fait correct.

----------


## casanabo

Un sujet de lecture c'est toujours cool ^^.

Perso, en livre qui m'ont vraiment marqu, je mettrais 

En roman classique : 
- La guerre et la paix, de Tolsto.
- Cyrano de bergerac, de Rostand 

en Science fiction :  
- La trilogie de mars, de K.S. Robinson

En philosophie 
- Ainsi parlais Zarathoustra, de Nieztsche
- Le Zhuāngzǐ de Tchouang-Tseu

y'aurais plein de choses  mettre : la guerre du ploponnse de Thucydide, l'Illiade d'homre, flattland d'edwin Abbot, le procs de Kafka, Le printemps russe de Spinrad,le cyclede fondation d'Asimov, les deux cycles des princes d'ambre de Zelazny, le pendule de foucault de Eco ...
Bref plein de choses oui,  mais les 5 au dessus m'ont vraiment marqu,  particulirement les deux premiers de la liste qui ont pour moi vraiment laiss quelque chose derrire dans mon esprit.

----------


## Amanzitel

probablement le premier livre qui m'a frappe  l'adolescence.....si je devais en citer qu' un. Je l'ai lu en italien et en francais, et bizarrement j'ai prfr la traduction francaise au texte original en italien (d'habitude c'est le contraire, la version VO est souvent mieux.)

Ce qui est tonnant c'est que Dino Buzzati ait crit ce livre  18 ans (je crois) mais la maturit contenue dans ce livre n'est pas, loin de l celle d'un adolescent.... Je ne comprends toujours pas comment il ait pu crire un tel livre  son ge....

"Amanzitel" nouvelle venue sur le forum  ::):

----------


## Katyucha

Le comte de Montcristo d'Alexandre Dumas

Rien  avoir avec les films/tlfilms qu'on montre..

----------


## Katyucha

A ne lire que si vous avez un bon film comique  cot de vous, un disney ou autre :
La route, de Cormac McCarthy

Franchement, donnez un tel livre  une personne en dpression, c'est comme lui donner un flingue..

----------


## seb2020

Pour ma part, je suis partag entre les livres de Tolkien (Seigneur des Anneaux et autres) et Stephen King.

Bernard Werber  me plait beaucoup aussi.

J'ai essay de lire le "Cycle de Fondation" Mais je n'ai pas vraiment accroch. Peut tre c'est parce que je n'ai pas commenc par le bon livre. Quel est l'ordre le mieux pour les lire ? Faut-il commencer par "Prlude  Fondation" ?

----------


## casanabo

De souvenir, je ne conseille pas de commencer par le prlude (mme si chronologiquement ils se passent avant). Si je me souvient bien, les prludes evoquent un certains nombres de choses qui sont plus ou moins les diffrents secret qu'on rencontre dans le cycle principal par la suite, et je pense que ca gache un peu certaines surprises. 

Maintenant si tu n'as pas accroch a ce que tu as lu, commencer par autre part de toute faon ne changera pas trop les choses? ( en mme temps qu'est ce qui a fait que tu n'ai pas du tout accroch?)

----------


## zandru

> J'ai essay de lire le "Cycle de Fondation" Mais je n'ai pas vraiment accroch. Peut tre c'est parce que je n'ai pas commenc par le bon livre. Quel est l'ordre le mieux pour les lire ? Faut-il commencer par "Prlude  Fondation" ?


je te conseille de les lire dans l'ordre d'criture, donc de commencer par "Fondation".

----------


## stigma

Je confirme, fondation est une extraordinaire saga. Un film est prvu je crois.

----------


## VivienD

Pour ma part:
Les Misrables de Victor Hugo;Les Chtiments de Victor Hugo;Les Contemplations de Victor Hugo;Germinal d'mile Zola;J'accuse d'mile Zola;La Part de l'autre d'ric-Emmanuel Schmitt;Le Crime de l'Orient-Express d'Agatha Christie;Faust de Goethe; (d'abord en VF mais je compte m'attaquer  la VO)Le Manifeste du Parti Communiste de Karl Marx et Friedrich Engels;Par-del le bien et le mal de Friedrich Nietzsche;L'Iliade d'Homre; (en VO)La Rpublique (septime partie) de Platon; (en VO)et Le Prince de Machiavel.

----------


## XxArchangexX

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, Le Joueur dchecs de Stefan Zweig  ::ccool:: .

----------


## In-Team_PHP

L'alchimiste de Coelho. 

Simple, sobre, mais rafraichissant et mme si la fin peut en tre prvisible, ce n'est pas sa destination qui nous importe mais son voyage  ::ccool::

----------


## Romain.2.

-Le cycle Fondation de Isaac Asimov(SF)
-plus rcent,Ubik de Philip Kindred Dick(SF,dystopie)

----------


## Linuxman106

Jack Baron et l'ternit, Norman Spinrad
Malpertuis, Jean Ray
et tous les livres de Jacques Sternberg qui faisait de la SF invonlontairement.

----------


## Linuxman106

> je te conseille de les lire dans l'ordre d'criture, donc de commencer par "Fondation".


L'ordre de publication est :

Fondation
Fondation et Empire
Seconde Fondation

Tous les autres ouvrages du cycle sont plus rcents et peuvent se lire dans le dsordre.

----------


## Flaguette

Hou l l!!! Que de bons conseils!!!

Il y a plusieurs livres qui m'ont marque, le premier - de la Bibliothque Rose (a vous donne une ide de l'ge que j'avais!) - La mystrieuse petite soeur. Je le terminais, refermais la couverture, essuyais une larme, le retournais et le recommenais!

Pour les autres, des classiques comme le Petit Prince (que je viens tout juste de relire), Jonathan Livingston le Goland, les Dan Brown (j'ai moins aim Inferno).

J'ai galement lu rcemment La Papesse Jeanne que j'ai ador, surtout les pages  la fin o Donna Cross taye les preuves qui tendent  confirmer ou  infirmer la thorie.

Pour Nol, mon Homme m'a offert une liseuse puis j'ai mis la patte sur une cl USB contenant plus de 5000 titres, allant de La Divine Comdie (le livre le plus vieux)  Inferno (le plus rcent) - quel hasard, tout de mme!

 l'aide de vos prcieux conseils, je me suis fait une liste de lectures futures. Merci!

----------


## fredoche

Marrant de voir cette prpondrance d'Asimov

Puisque on voque les livres qui nous ont marqu, le premier de livre de science-fiction que j'ai lu tait un Silverberg : "*La guerre du froid*". Bibliothque verte il me semble.

*Dune* est pour moi un chef d'oeuvre, et je regrette infiniment son auteur et son talent. J'ai tout lu de lui, Dune reste le meilleur de ses cycles.
Mon cadet est prnomm Duncan, c'est en hommage au maitre d'arme de la maison Atrides

*L'Aube de la Nuit*, Peter F Hamilton, un cycle gigantesque. Pour moi le plus passionnant des cycles de SF, de tout ce que j'ai pu lire. 
Peter F Hamilton est un auteur gnial, c'est un vrai renouveau, et il est anglais, ce qui n'est pas courant. Toute son uvre vaut le dtour, et il est trs prolifique.
Je lis en ce moment "*Great North Road*" en anglais dans le texte, c'est son dernier. 1er livre de cette taille pour moi en anglais, pas vident mais bonne exprience. 1060 pages je crois, ce mec est un furieux

*Hyprion* de Dan Simmons. Encore un cycle gnial, profond. Dan Simmons est bon, trs bon, mais la qualit baisse avec les annes, et il a hlas chop un gros melon, ce qui ne l'aide pas  s'amliorer.

*Un feu sur l'abme* et *Au trfonds du ciel* de Vernor Vinge sont 2 romans incroyables et passionnants. Rien  voir avec ce que vous avez pu lire chez d'autres auteurs de SF.

Comme souvenirs inoubliables, j'ai souvent des auteurs franais : pelot avec "*la guerre olympique*", barjavel avec "*la nuit des temps*", pierre boulle avec "*la plante des singes*"

*Running man* de Stephen King et *le silence des agneaux* de Thomas harris, 2 livres que j'ai lu d'une traite, en moins d'une journe. 

Je vous passe les classiques dj cits ici sinon.

J'ajouterai *Demain les chiens* de Clifford d. Simack, un classique un peu mconnu de nos jours.

Et puis dans les livres qui m'ont marqu: il y a la biographie de Pagnol, De la gloire de mon Pre au Temps des amours, avec les illustrations de dubout. http://www.dubout.fr. Que du bonheur ou presque.

----------


## stigma

> Demain les chiens de Clifford d. Simack, un classique un peu mconnu de nos jours.


Entirement d'accord. J'ai lu ce petit chef-d'oeuvre il y a environ 1/2 sicle. Auteur mconnu. Ce bouquin m'avait beaucoup impressionn  l'poque  ::ccool::

----------


## Encephalopatie

Le monde de Sophie de Jostein Gaarder : Ce livre est juste.. fantastique ? 
16 Lunes  Kami Garcia, Margaret Stohl
17 Lunes  Kami Garcia, Margaret Stohl
18 Lunes  Kami Garcia, Margaret Stohl
19 Lunes  Kami Garcia, Margaret Stohl
La ligne verte Stephen King
Antigone Jean Anouilh

Ce sont vraiment mes livres prfrs .. mais aprs je peux citer chaque Stephen King (mon auteur pref :3), les livres de Freud (Papa Freud je t'aime !)

----------


## r0d

J'imagine que celui-ci n'approchera jamais de ta bibliothque  ::whistle:: 
 :;):

----------


## Encephalopatie

Ahah..Comment as tu devin  ::aie::

----------


## Mat.M

bonsoir, 

s'il n'est pas cit, le livre qui m'a marqu le plus ( et qui est une pice de thatre ) c'est "En Attendant Godot" ...

c'est l'unique pice de thtre reprsentative du monde moderne et du devenir de l'Humanit et la mtaphore qui s'approche le plus du sens de l'existence de l'Homme...

je suis persuad que cette pice de thtre est la base de tout _l'entertainment_ anglo-saxon,les monthy-python, le cinma d'Hollywood,tout..

et que l'Humanit n'a plus rien invent depuis Sartre et Camus et qu'on tourne toujours en rond dans l'Existence...

sinon il y a aussi Ionesco dj cit ,mais je n'ai pas lu ses livres

----------


## Darkzinus

Parmi les livres/sagas/auteurs qui m'ont marqu (je ne suis pas forcment trs clectique en terme de romans ...) :

Le mystre de la chambre jaune (Gaston Leroux)
La lumire des justes (Henry Troyat)
Les mystres de Paris (Eugne Sue) : A mon sens, cela n'a rien  envier aux misrables (qui m'ont marqu galement)
L'pe de vrit (Terry Goodkind) 
Les Alexandre Dumas (avec une prfrence pour la srie des 3 mousquetaires et le comte de Monte cristo)
Les Jules Verne (cela m'a captiv toute mon adolescence)
Les Lupin (notamment le formidable "aiguille creuse")
Les Conan Doyle (Sherlock Holmes et le monde perdu)
La tour sombre de Stephen King

En repensant  tout a, c'est l que je me dis que la lecture me manque (mais je peux m'en prendre qu' moi) ...

----------


## micka132

> A ct on m'avait conseiller et j'ai t du par:
> - Janua vera de Jaworski (mme sir c'est plus de l'heroic fantasy)


Concernant ce livre qui n'est pas un roman, plus une suite de nouvelle autour d'un univers je conseil conseille vraiment de lire Gagner la Guerre qui approfondit la nouvelle sur un assassin  l'poque vnitienne, et puis reprendre la lecture de Janua Vera.

----------


## Jipt

> [...] je conseil vraiment de [...]


Celui qui m'a le plus marqu et que j'ouvre encore souvent, c'est le dictionnaire de la langue franaise, dans lequel on peut dcouvrir des choses inoues, comme par exemple le verbe *conseiller*, si si, et donc si je peux me permettre, je te *conseille* vivement d'en faire l'acquisition, tu verras, il y a mme des dessins dedans, par ci par l.

----------


## micka132

> Celui qui m'a le plus marqu et que j'ouvre encore souvent, c'est le dictionnaire de la langue franaise, dans lequel on peut dcouvrir des choses inoues, comme par exemple le verbe *conseiller*, si si, et donc si je peux me permettre, je te *conseille* vivement d'en faire l'acquisition, tu verras, il y a mme des dessins dedans, *par ci par l.*


Merci du conseil, mais mon cher Jipt il te faudra le relire plutt que de te contenter de l'ouvrir! ::aie::

----------


## Jipt

Si tu veux parler du trait d'union, son usage est plutt alatoire, alors bon...

 source

----------


## micka132

> Si tu veux parler du trait d'union, son usage est plutt alatoire, alors bon...


Non mais la mauvaise foi! Si maintenant tu te mets  accepter ce qu'on trouve sur internet, tu peux tout aussi bien ne pas relever ma faute et enlever "Oui, je milite pour l'orthographe et le respect du trait d'union  l'impratif." de ta signature  :8-): .

----------


## escartefigue

Autant j'ai trouv le film dont il est issu  ch###autant j'ai ador la srie "Dune" (le cycle de Dune de Franck Herbert) que j'ai relue 3 fois 
En ce moment je lis la BD "seuls" de par Fabien Vehlmann et Bruno Gazzotti, c'est original, bien dessin et l'intrigue est bien mene,  dcouvrir  ::):

----------


## Alvaten

On m'a parl dernirement de "Sa Majest des Mouches". Le rsum m'intresse bien je pense que je vais l'acheter.

----------


## Invit

> On m'a parl dernirement de "Sa Majest des Mouches". Le rsum m'intresse bien je pense que je vais l'acheter.


Un grand classique de la littrature jeunesse amricaine, tudi  l'cole.

----------


## fenkys

> Autant j'ai trouv le film dont il est issu  ch###autant j'ai ador la srie "Dune" (le cycle de Dune de Franck Herbert) que j'ai relue 3 fois 
> En ce moment je lis la BD "seuls" de par Fabien Vehlmann et Bruno Gazzotti, c'est original, bien dessin et l'intrigue est bien mene,  dcouvrir


Tu te trompes, Dune n'est pas issu d'un film. Le livre est arriv bien avant.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu te trompes, Dune n'est pas issu d'un film. Le livre est arriv bien avant.


Et surtout, le film ne couvre que les 2 ou 3 premiers tomes du cycle de base si je me souviens bien. 

Sachant qu'il y a eu un paquet de bouquins  ct en plus de ce cycle (mais crits en partie / compils par son fils).


Mais bon, c'est comme toutes les adaptations de ce genre, si on prend Peter Jackson, mme avec 2 trilogies de plus de 10h, il n'a fait qu'effleurer l'univers de la Terre du Milieu, et mme par rapport aux deux uvres adaptes il en manque un bon paquet, du coup c'est sr qu'avec un seul film de 1h30/2h, Dune aurait difficilement pu tre  la hauteur. ^^

(Cela dit, malgr le ct kitch / moche du film, je le prfre toujours par rapport  l'espce de srie tl en plusieurs pisodes  ::aie:: ).

----------


## escartefigue

> Tu te trompes, Dune n'est pas issu d'un film. Le livre est arriv bien avant.


Oui c'est bien ce que je disais, le livre est  l'origine du film, et autant le livre (ou plutt la srie de livres) est magnifique, autant le film est compltement floc, il ne restitue que la fine couche trs superficielle du livre

----------


## Zirak

> C'est bien ce que je dis : *le film dont il est issu* :donc le film est issu du livre


Alors cela vient peut-tre de lacunes en franais de ma part, mais non, pour moi c'est le contraire :


"la pice dont est issu l'extrait" => "la pice dont il est issu" (en parlant de l'extrait) => c'est bien l'extrait qui vient de la pice, et non l'inverse.  ::oops::

----------


## escartefigue

Bon je viens de me relire  nouveau et c'est vrai que c'est un peu alambiqu et finalement...vous avez raison, j'ai bel et bien crit l'inverse de ce que je voulais dire, mea culpa  ::aie:: 
En tout cas nous sommes d'accord le 1er tome qui a inspir le film (c'est bien plus facile  dire comme ca  ::mrgreen:: ) est antrieur au film

----------


## ggnore

Le cycle d'Ender

Si vous avez vu le film, la stratgie Ender, oubliez.
C'est plein d'ides savoureuses, je ne me suis pas ennuy durant les 4 volumes.

----------


## Zirak

> En tout cas nous sommes d'accord le 1er tome qui a inspir le film (c'est bien plus facile  dire comme ca ) est antrieur au film


Tout  fait et largement, le film a du sortir prs de 20 ans aprs la parution du 1er livre.

De mmoire, il devait dj y avoir les 4 ou 5 premiers tomes (suivant les ditions, et si le 1er tome "Dune" est en 1 ou 2 parties) de publis, quand le film est sorti.


Aprs encore une fois, je ne crache pas trop sur le film, qui a beaucoup vieilli graphiquement, et qui n'est certes, pas aussi profond que le roman, mais il a au moins le mrite d'exister.

Bon aprs, je suis assez bon public, j'avais aussi aim le seigneur des anneaux de Ralph Bakshi en 78, alors qu'il est encore plus moche que le film Dune de Lynch, mais rien que d'avoir une adaptation a faisait plaisir. Perso, la 1re fois que j'ai t voir la communaut de l'anneau de Jackson au cin, quand au dbut on entend Galadriel racont la cration des anneaux, je me suis dit "enfin, ca y est", et j'ai vers ma ptite larme d'motion.  ::mouarf:: 

Si c'tait fait aujourd'hui, on aurait surement une trilogie pour une dure totale de 10 heures, comme pour LotR ou le Hobbit, ce qui permettrait dj d'adapter plus de choses. 

Mais bon en mme temps, l'histoire de base de Dune avec Paul, ce n'est pas la partie la plus folichonne, mme si c'est cela qui introduit tout le reste...


L'empereur-Dieu de Dune > all.  ::aie::

----------


## Ikebukuro

> En effet, c'est pas vident  lire vu que c'est le dbut de la saga. Ca part de la gnse des "Terres du Milieux", des domaines elfiques ... puis la cration des anneaux et leurs influences respectives,  ... ensuite la 1re guerre contre Sauron et ... Le tout avec beaucoup de dtails sur les paysages, les modes de vie des diffrentes races, leurs volutions... En rsum c'est une grande fresque historique.


S'il y a un livre, et un seul de Tolkien  lire, c'est le Silmarillion! C'est comme la Gense pour la Bible, la cration de l'univers, de la terre, des hommes, des elfes, a part dans tous les sens, c'est l qu'est Melkor, le matre de Sauron, la terrible Ungoliant  :8O: 

C'est, de loin, le livre de Tolkien le plus fou et impressionnant.

----------


## stigma

Je suis d'accord, c'est un gros pav mais indispensable pour bien saisir l'tendue du monde de Tolkien. Un gnie dans son genre.

----------


## ternel

J'ai trouv le "livre des contes perdus" encore plus passionnant.
Probablement parce qu'il s'agit d'une compilation ralise et annote par son fils.
Dans l'dition que j'ai lue, il y a pratiquement la moiti du texte qui est une explication de comment tel ou tel passage a volu avec les rcritures, mettant en exergue les volutions de l'univers et des langues cres.

----------


## escartefigue

Dans la catgorie BD, je vous recommande "La mmoire dans les poches" une trs belle histoire

http://www.futuropolis.fr/fiche_titr...article=717003

----------


## Zirak

> J'ai trouv le "livre des contes perdus" encore plus passionnant.
> Probablement parce qu'il s'agit d'une compilation ralise et annote par son fils.
> Dans l'dition que j'ai lue, il y a pratiquement la moiti du texte qui est une explication de comment tel ou tel passage a volu avec les rcritures, mettant en exergue les volutions de l'univers et des langues cres.


D'ailleurs, un "nouveau livre" va sortir, compil aussi par son fils, sur Beren et Luthien, mais j'ai un peu peur que cela ne soit qu'un version "retravaille" de l'histoire dj prsente dans le Silmarillion. 

Enfin bon, y'a quand mme des chances que je me laisse avoir, dans le doute  ::D:

----------


## Tillo

Bonjour,

Il y a bien un livre qui m'a marqu. Il n'a rien de bien extraordinaire quand j'y pense, pourtant je l'ai lu, relu et encore relu. 
Il s'agit de "La Marche des Millnaires" par Isaac Asimov.

Il est sorti aux ditions Flammarion dans la collection Castor Poche Connaissances en 1994, mais peut-tre que depuis il a t rdit ? 
Les auteurs russissent le dfit de nous faire partir  la dcouverte de l'histoire de l'humanit des origines  nos jours en un peu moins de 400 pages.



A bientt,
Alexis.

----------


## Ikebukuro

> S'il y a un livre, et un seul de Tolkien  lire, c'est le Silmarillion! C'est comme la Gense pour la Bible, la cration de l'univers, de la terre, des hommes, des elfes, a part dans tous les sens, c'est l qu'est Melkor, le matre de Sauron, la terrible Ungoliant 
> 
> C'est, de loin, le livre de Tolkien le plus fou et impressionnant.


Je m'auto-cite : Ungoliant, la terrifiante araigne, dont personne ne sait ce qu'elle est devenue, parait-il qu'elle se serait dvore pour assouvir sa terrible faim ...
Tu lis a  12, 13 ans, a te marque  vie!

----------


## Invit

Le livre de David Diop  frre d'me  est un petit bijou d'criture et de style.

----------


## Mat.M

> *Les livres qui vous ont marqus !!!* Je ne sais pas s'il y'a eu dj un post similaire.


Kant et sa critique de la Raison Pure videmment , livre quasi impossible  comprendre et que quiconque ne peut comprendre puisque hyper-astrait.
Et puisqu'on est dans l'hyper-absrait et l'abstraction  l'extrme donc on ne peut rien rfter dans ce qui est crit dans ce livre.

pour ce qui est du Da Vinci Code dj cit c'est un bouquin un peu dcevant, Dan Brown mlange un peu tous le genres, c'est un peu fourre-tout.
Il est loin d'avoir l'rudition qu'avait le vnrable Umberto Eco

----------


## Ikebukuro

Le dbut de l'Ethique de Spinoza est aussi fascinant : 
"
I. J'entends par cause de soi ce dont l'essence enveloppe l'existence, ou ce dont la nature ne peut tre conue que comme existante.

II. Une chose est dite finie en son genre quand elle peut tre borne par une autre chose de mme nature. Par exemple, un corps est dit chose finie, parce que nous concevons toujours un corps plus grand ; de mme, une pense est borne par une autre pense ; mais le corps n'est pas born par la pense, ni la pense par le corps.

III. J'entends par substance ce qui est en soi et est conu par soi, c'est--dire ce dont le concept peut tre form sans avoir besoin du concept d'une autre chose.

IV. J'entends par attribut ce que la raison conoit dans la substance comme constituant son essence.

V. J'entends par mode les affections de la substance, ou ce qui est dans autre chose et est conu par cette mme chose.

VI. J'entends par Dieu un tre absolument infini, c'est--dire une substance constitue par une infinit d'attributs dont chacun exprime une essence ternelle et infinie. 
"

----------

